# LT anemone eating



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I am suprised at how good these pics came out of my new anemone. this is only 10 minutes after it was introduced to the tank:


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

wtf wow thats wierd
was that fish alive when u got it and is that a plant?????????


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

King Piranha said:


> wtf wow thats wierd
> was that fish alive when u got it and is that a plant?????????
> [snapback]1046566[/snapback]​


Anemones are animals and I'm guessing that's a silverside fish? They're usually sold dead as food for marine critters.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

yep it is a dead silverside. the anemone is an invertebrate as acestro said.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice anemone Genin, what kind of lights do you have on your tank?


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

damn i didn't know you had to feed those things


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

henry,
i have two 65w dual pc lights- 1 dual actinic, 1 dual daylight (6500k, 10000k).

waspride,
it's ok to supplement them with feedings every once in a while but they should get most of their nutrition from photosynthesis. the brown coloration in the tentacles is the actual algea that lives symbiotically in the anemone.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2005)

"Symboitically", by the way, means that it is a relationship where both organisms gain something. In this relationship, Im guessing the algae gets good lighting, and nutrients from the food and waste of the anemone, and the anemone gets a constant supply of food from the algae.

Another example is an Anemone and a Clownfish. The Anemone will protect the Clown from predators, using its poisenous tentacles, and the Clownfish will protect the Anemone, as well as give it excess nutrients by dropping excess food into the tentacles and mouth of the Anemone. Clownfish can slowly become immune to the poison found on the tentacles of many anemones.

Other examples:

You Damseldish and Anemones
Cleaner Shrimp and Reef Fishes
Cleaner Wrasses and Reef Fishes










--Dan


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

i have a question, when you get something like that do you just throw it in the tank or what? how does it latch onto the rocks etc?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

They grip on the rocks very well on their own. They can also move, which can be very obnoxious!


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2005)

acestro said:


> They grip on the rocks very well on their own. They can also move, which can be very obnoxious!
> [snapback]1047405[/snapback]​


They usually find thier way into some very *unfriendly* places...

*cough, cough Filter intake cough*

--Dan


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Thats an awesome pic


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> acestro said:
> 
> 
> > They grip on the rocks very well on their own. They can also move, which can be very obnoxious!
> ...


exactly!


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Love the pics,
thats one cool critter


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

very nice 
and i hate them when they hide and move everywhere


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

thanks for all the kind words guys. i have a lot of flow through the tank so he really has not relocated too much. it moved to another rock about 4" to the right and more up front much to my delight. my clarkii is not longer hosting it, so i hope they make amends and get back together again. it got some sand blown into it from the current today and it appears to be having a hard time expelling it.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

nice work man, thats awsome, im going to try to feed mine silversides. I've been feeding mine frozen krill about once a week, i'll give it a silverside for a snack everynow and then.








cool pic


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2005)

Try the suggestion posted here Genin:

http://dannyboy17.proboards40.com/index.cg...&num=1117508943

I think the anemone would be quite happy









--Dan


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

wow dude thats sweet


----------

